# for the lizard lovers



## yommy (Feb 28, 2006)

Have had no experience with lizard but we have heaps of these guys and gecko's running around the house feasting on the insects. 
I know it's some sort of dragon maybe??? What type is it???


----------



## Pike01 (Feb 28, 2006)

it looks like a young Gilberts


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Feb 28, 2006)

lol yeh i live sumwhere near u lol, i have the same 1's runnin round, u notice that the darwinites call bout 50 different dragons that run around tar tar's cos they wave lol rofl it funny


----------



## Livewire (Mar 1, 2006)

What state are you located Yommy? Looks like a juvenile Water Dragon to me, but a little hard to identify due to poor lighting. Hopefully one of the more experienced guys could enlighten us.


----------



## junglemad (Mar 1, 2006)

that's not a water dragon


----------



## Livewire (Mar 1, 2006)

Junglemad, any idea what it may be?


----------



## redline (Mar 1, 2006)

lol Livewire


----------



## junglemad (Mar 1, 2006)

i don't know the reps of Darwin but the head is too sharp for a young water dragon...if it was down here i would say it looked like a jacky lashtail or a mountain dragon.....way off i am sure but i know water dragons when i see them


----------



## instar (Mar 1, 2006)

Head is sleeker yes, atleast appears to be. cute Eitherway!


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 1, 2006)

Dont know, is it some form of Diporiphora?


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 1, 2006)

Lophognathus gilberti,or maybe temporalis


----------



## Possum (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a female Jacky Lash Tail that looks like that :lol:


----------



## Jason (Mar 1, 2006)

id say gilberts aswell, but i dont know there range.


----------



## Megalania (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't think its snout is long enough for Lophognathus spp, more likely to be Diporiphora spp


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know the scientific name but that is definately a juvie ta ta lizard


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 6, 2006)

i do also think u have a juvie lizard there


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 6, 2006)

nobbi dragon... Amphibolurus nobbi nobbi.... just a guess, help if we had a location


----------

